# Récupérer video en ligne



## iteeth (21 Septembre 2006)

Salut à tous, comment faire pour télécharger une vidéo sur un site http://www.adforum.com/affiliates/c...jpKdTD&PAGE=1&bShop=&awcat=&ob=intlevel&awid=
  mais je ne sais pas comment car elle n'est pas au format quicktime et il n'y a pas d'enregistrer sous...
j'ai lu sur un magazine mac l'astuce mais impossible de remettre la main dessus.:hein: 
Alors si quelqu'un pouvai m'aider...


----------



## tinibook (21 Septembre 2006)

Essaye ce lien


----------



## NED (22 Septembre 2006)

Sinon tu peux utiliser Snapz Pro X pour enregistrer ce qui se passe sur ton &#233;cran d'ordinateur en direct, il y a une free d&#233;mo &#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger si tu veux essayer :
ICI


----------



## rubren (22 Septembre 2006)

Salut,

Pour la manip tu fais Ctrl Click>Code Source, puis tu r&#233;cup&#232;res le lien que tu vas trouver sous la forme d'un .mpg, que tu ouvres dans une nouvelle fen&#234;tre et la ctrl click sur la vid&#233;o et enregistrer sous...

C'est la manip que tinibook &#224; du faire pour te donner le lien.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2006)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=147142


----------



## zoulou03200 (22 Septembre 2006)

??? je ne comprends pas, normalement, la video s'affiche automatiquement dans une petite fenêtre intégrée à la page web ... ??
Du moins, sur mon PC, ça marche comme ça... sans faire 50 manips


----------



## rubren (22 Septembre 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:


> ??? je ne comprends pas, normalement, la video s'affiche automatiquement dans une petite fenêtre intégrée à la page web ... ??
> Du moins, sur mon PC, ça marche comme ça... sans faire 50 manips



Toi, comme d'hab tu fais vachement avancer les choses...:mouais: 

Moi aussi ça marche sans faire 50 manips, il a quand même quelques cas où une petite astuce s'avère necessaire aussi bien sur PC que sur Mac.

Au vu de tes différents posts tu serais surement plus à l'aise sur un forum PC où la trollerie est de rigueur...


----------



## iteeth (22 Septembre 2006)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, comme d'hab', ça n'a pas trainé!


----------



## zoulou03200 (22 Septembre 2006)

Ben non c'était pas un troll... je trouve étonnant qu'on ne puisse pas faire simplement ce genre de manip.
Il faut pas s'énerver comme ça... c'est mauvais pour la santé


----------



## daffyb (22 Septembre 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:


> Ben non c'était pas un troll... je trouve étonnant qu'on ne puisse pas faire simplement ce genre de manip.
> Il faut pas s'énerver comme ça... c'est mauvais pour la santé



Le truc, c'est que tu ne lis même pas la question et que tu ponds ta réponse, qui est tout sauf une réponse et qui ne fait rien avancer... pour changer


----------



## zoulou03200 (22 Septembre 2006)

Ben non me concernant, c'était pas une réponse, c'était une question...
Faites gaffe, si vous n'arrivez plus à reconnaître un vrai troll, vous vous faites vieux les gars


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

rubren a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Pour la manip tu fais Ctrl Click>Code Source, puis tu récupères le lien que tu vas trouver sous la forme d'un .mpg, que tu ouvres dans une nouvelle fenêtre et la ctrl click sur la vidéo et enregistrer sous...
> 
> C'est la manip que tinibook à du faire pour te donner le lien.


Je n'arrive pas à faire le début de ta manip
Lorsque je fais code source j'arrive sur une fenêtre et après...:mouais:


----------



## rubren (23 Septembre 2006)

Macraph a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas à faire le début de ta manip
> Lorsque je fais code source j'arrive sur une fenêtre et après...:mouais:



Tu fais Pomme F et dans le champ de recherche tu tapes mpg ce qui t'amènera sur le lien de la video.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

rubren a dit:


> Tu fais Pomme F et dans le champ de recherche tu tapes mpg ce qui t'amènera sur le lien de la video.


J'ai réussi,merci beaucoup rubren


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2006)

Euh...Cependant on ne peux pas faire ça sur toutes les vidéos ,par exemple ici on ne peut pas  si ?


----------



## rubren (28 Septembre 2006)

Ben tu fais dans safari fenêtre>Activité, là tu vas voir un lien "NEWS.11062006_FR_240x192_150Kbs.flv" tu doubles clique dessus tu vas télécharger un fichier .flv tu télécharges l'application "FLV Viewer" et puis avec cette application tu pourras lire ton fichier vidéo.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2006)

Petit problème lorsque je fais double click sur le .flv dans la fenêtre pour choisir l'application flv est grisé .


----------



## benkenobi (28 Septembre 2006)

Sinon il y a une extension pour Firefox qui s'appelle Media Player Connectivity et qui permet de lancer le lecteur pour chaque vidéo, ce qui ouvre la possibilité d'enregistrer les vidéos !

Pour ceux que ça intéresse et qui ont FF...


----------



## richard-deux (30 Septembre 2006)

Pour lire les .flv, il existe le logiciel iMoveHD


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

richarddeux a dit:


> Pour lire les .flv, il existe le logiciel iMoveHD


Je l'ai pourtant mais quand la vid&#233;o est t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;e il n'y a pas d'applications definies et l'icone est une feuille avec le coin gauche de haut corn&#233; (donc pas d'applis d&#233;finies)


----------



## tinibook (1 Octobre 2006)

As-tu essay&#233; le logiciel iSquint? Cela permet de convertir les .flv


----------



## rubren (2 Octobre 2006)

Et maintenant tu as ça, vraiment impeccable pour les formats flv.


----------

